

Qualitative vs. Quantitative Feedback: how to use your tools. - tallgreentree
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/1gnl0z/qualitative_vs_quantitative_feedback_how_to_use/

======
stefap2
there doesn't seem to be anything here

